# The Super Bowl From An Unbiased Pats Fan's POV



## Zand (Feb 4, 2008)

After thinking about yesterday's game, I've come to realize how disgusted and disappointed with the Patriots I really am. No, not because they lost the game. I have come to realize how classless they were last night. From Brady ignoring Eli during pregame when Eli went over to him to say goodluck to Belichick as well as half the team leaving the field before the game was even over. 

I am also sick of all the drama around the team. Honestly, theres more drama around them then there is in my high school. And now, they have 2 players skipping out on the Pro Bowl. There was clearly nothing wrong with Brady's ankle last night, it's just an excuse. Even if it was hurting, he could still play a series or two and represent the AFC for a little while. 

Obviously, being from MA I will continue to root for them unless this gets totally out of hand (more than it is now), but things need to change in the organization because right now they have a worse image than the Yankees, even to me. Anyways, congrats to the Giants, they played a great game last night. Lastly, I leave tou with 4 words: LETS GO RED SOX.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well put. I agree with you.

And for Belicheck and Brady, I have only this:







The fact that Brady is skipping out on the Pro Bowl makes it all worse. They lost. It's their own fault. Halfway decent pocket and brady could have gotten some game-changing passes off. 29 secs and three timeouts is enough time for a field goal with Brady on the field. But that sack ruined it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2008)

Well said, Zand.  Their shi^&y attitude is why I am no longer a fan....it gets so old.  They don't want to win, they want to crush the other side.  It's not good sportsmanship.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 4, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well said, Zand.  Their shi^&y attitude is why I am no longer a fan....it gets so old.  They don't want to win, they want to crush the other side.  It's not good sportsmanship.


While I agree with your attitude comments and I'm trying to start a :flame: here, this is pro football. Whining because the other team beat you by alot doesn't get you very far. These are all grown men we're talking about and i think they can handle being beaten by a good 40 points.


----------



## Zand (Feb 4, 2008)

I disagree with you on that one TB... if a team doesn't want another to blow them out, then they should play better defense. It's the NFL.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2008)

Zand said:


> I disagree with you on that one TB... if a team doesn't want another to blow them out, then they should play better defense. It's the NFL.



What I am saying is that when a team takes pride in not just winning, but killing their opponents (this season I see a 52-7, 56-10, and a 38-7 victories to name a few...) it really is overkill.

And of course a team should have a good defense, but it is just demoralizing when your opponent has to get a 46 point lead over you...that's just excessive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> While I agree with your attitude comments and I'm trying to start a :flame: here, this is pro football. Whining because the other team beat you by alot doesn't get you very far. These are all grown men we're talking about and i think they can handle being beaten by a good 40 points.



It's not whining.  I'm talking about sportsmanship.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> What I am saying is that when a team takes pride in not just winning, but killing their opponents (this season I see a 52-7, 56-10, and a 38-7 victories to name a few...) it really is overkill.
> 
> And of course a team should have a good defense, but it is just demoralizing when your opponent has to get a 46 point lead over you...that's just excessive.



How come no one was complaining when the Colts were blowing their opponents out of the water?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 4, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> What I am saying is that when a team takes pride in not just winning, but killing their opponents (this season I see a 52-7, 56-10, and a 38-7 victories to name a few...) it really is overkill.
> 
> And of course a team should have a good defense, but it is just demoralizing when your opponent has to get a 46 point lead over you...that's just excessive.



I hate the Pats. but come on, they are pros.  If they can not take the shame of getting whooped, maybe they should play better.

Plus I don't know how NFL contracts work, but every other sport has incentive laden contracts.  If throwing a few more easy TD's will get you more money then why not?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to agree that if your not a Pats fan you certainly would want to root against them because they do have a problem with good sportsmanship.


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate them all for making obscene amounts of money to be the very best at completing a worthless and ultimately meaningless task, especially when they argue over their pay.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2008)

+1 for Marc's post, though since people are entertained it is not meaningless.



thetrailboss said:


> What I am saying is that when a team takes pride in not just winning, but killing their opponents (this season I see a 52-7, 56-10, and a 38-7 victories to name a few...) it really is overkill.
> 
> And of course a team should have a good defense, but it is just demoralizing when your opponent has to get a 46 point lead over you...that's just excessive.


I gave up on pro sports years ago, including the Pats, but I completely disagree with this assessment. When should a coach tell a team to "hold back?" When do you "know" enough is enough? Its the pros. If a team gets slaughtered by 40+ points in football, they deserve the demoralizing aspect of the loss. My least favorite part of sport are when team's don't go all out, and as a non-participating fan hearing the news, I appreciated the Giants going for it all in the last game of the season instead of "saving" their players. Probably was a decision that won them the Super Bowl. When fans are paying big money to go to games, I don't think a pro team should ever not give 100% even if they are blowing another team out of the water. This applies to all pro sports, IMO.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 5, 2008)

Zand said:


> After thinking about yesterday's game, I've come to realize how disgusted and disappointed with the Patriots I really am. No, not because they lost the game. I have come to realize how classless they were last night. From Brady ignoring Eli during pregame when Eli went over to him to say goodluck to Belichick as well as half the team leaving the field before the game was even over.
> 
> I am also sick of all the drama around the team. Honestly, theres more drama around them then there is in my high school. And now, they have 2 players skipping out on the Pro Bowl. There was clearly nothing wrong with Brady's ankle last night, it's just an excuse. Even if it was hurting, he could still play a series or two and represent the AFC for a little while.
> 
> Obviously, being from MA I will continue to root for them unless this gets totally out of hand (more than it is now), but things need to change in the organization because right now they have a worse image than the Yankees, even to me. Anyways, congrats to the Giants, they played a great game last night. Lastly, I leave tou with 4 words: LETS GO RED SOX.




Schilling, Manny, Papelbon, etc., etc....Sorry, but, outside of New England, the Red Sox have the same classless prima dona image like the Patriots.  Glad to see you've finally noticed!!! (about the Patriots, at least....)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

Everybody gets tired of a winner eventually.  The Patriots are no different than what the Yankees had become, the Cowboys were in the 90's and what the Red Sox will end up being if they keep winning.

That said, yes, many on the Pats need an attitude adjustment.  

As for the game, the Giants simply were the hungrier team all day.  The Pats never matched their intensity.  So, I tip my hat to the G Men for playing a great game, they are worthy Champions.

19-0 would've been great, but I am also a big believer in karma.  The smug attitude and cheating caught up with them and in my mind, as big of a Pats fan as I am and as hard as it is to say it, they deserved to lose.

That said, I'll always route for the Pats and look forward to next season.  I hope they learned their lesson and win a title next year the right way.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hate them all for making obscene amounts of money to be the very best at completing a worthless and ultimately meaningless task, especially when they argue over their pay.



This


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Schilling, Manny, Papelbon, etc., etc....Sorry, but, outside of New England, the Red Sox have the same classless prima dona image like the Patriots.  Glad to see you've finally noticed!!! (about the Patriots, at least....)



As I said in another post, I lost my passion for pro sports due to the free agency era, it just tells me the players and coaches are loyal to the mighty dollar. In essence you're just rooting for team colors if you're a fan of a certain team. 

My interest in people like Belichick and Brady is how can they accomplished things and be successful in a highly competitive sport. And that fascination is not tainted because that are not good sportsmans. IMO, your have to be a sore loser, have an ego or highly driven if you want to be successful in pro sports. BTW, you can say the same in other highly competitive professions in our society.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2008)

AFA Belicheck leaving the field before the game was over, that one was on the refs not him.  He had already crossed the field, shaken hands with Coughlin etc.  And then suddenly the refs want to play out 1 sec of the game.  Screw that.  I don't hold him responsible for that one.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

I 'm in Total agreement with MARK --well put markus !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hate them all for making obscene amounts of money to be the very best at completing a worthless and ultimately meaningless task,



this part doesn't bother me so much.  Sure I get a little jealous from time to time as I feel I work just as hard if not harder than them doing something more meaningful, yet I struggle at times.  That said, america has an insatiable appetite for entertainment, so we in essence pay their salaries.   




Marc said:


> especially when they argue over their pay.



this part bothers me more.  Whenever an athlete bitches about their pay, one interview comes to mind.  It's with Patrick Ewing during the NBA strike in the late 90's when he was president of the players union.  His response to a reporter questioning why they want more money when they already make a ton of it.

Ewing, "Yes, we make a lot of money, but we also spend a lot of money." :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2008)

Brady skipping the pro-bowl is something he's done in the past.  He will be on TV this weekend,  just out a Pebble Beach playing in the PGA Tour Golf event in their pro-am portion.  He does this every year, and one of the other guys in his group each year is his Dad.

Frankly if I was in Brady's shoes, the propsect of 4 to 5 rounds of golf with my Dad at Pebble Beach is a heck of alot more inviting than 1 more football game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

...oh and that was my first double quote ever on AZ.  That qualifies as entertainment, so anyone who reads the post owes me a dollar :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Frankly if I was in Brady's shoes, the propsect of 4 to 5 rounds of golf with my Dad at Pebble Beach is a heck of alot more inviting than 1 more football game.



The guys is bascially in the training rooms of Gillete stadium for most of the off sesaon, regular sesaon and sometime post season. This is down time to see his dad and mom (who enjoys golf). 

II see nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That said, america has an insatiable appetite for entertainment, so we in essence pay their salaries.



Bread and Circus. Worked for Rome, too.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Bread and Circus. Worked for Rome, too.



Great analogy! Once a sport gets to a level where it draws the viewership, government will intervene to ensure it will pacify the masses,


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Schilling, Manny, Papelbon, etc., etc....Sorry, but, outside of New England, the Red Sox have the same classless prima dona image like the Patriots.  Glad to see you've finally noticed!!! (about the Patriots, at least....)



 Oh come on thats a bit strong, you cant even find 1 person who plays against david ortiz that hates him can you?  Everybody likes the guy, ya schilling runs his mouth a bit, so did pedroia but at least he backed it up, and Manny is just a knucklehead that nobody takes seriously, the only people who hate the redsox are yankees fans, everybody hates the Pats because they are all not likeable, theres just a few on the Sox.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 5, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Oh come on thats a bit strong, you cant even find 1 person who plays against david ortiz that hates him can you?  Everybody likes the guy, ya schilling runs his mouth a bit, so did pedroia but at least he backed it up, and Manny is just a knucklehead that nobody takes seriously, the only people who hate the redsox are yankees fans, everybody hates the Pats because they are all not likeable, theres just a few on the Sox.





Fritolayguy, you always catch my bashing of the Red Sox.  I guess I should have said "Sorry, but, outside of New England *and from a Yankees fan's perspective*, the Red Sox have the same classless prima dona image like the Patriots......"

We'll have to set up the "Yankees 2008" and "Red Sox 2008" chains pretty soon.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I guess I should have said "Sorry, but, outside of New England *and from a Yankees fan's perspective*, the Red Sox have the same classless prima dona image like the Patriots......"



Have add the yanks in on this classless image thing..... they brought home championships through better chemistry,


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Have add the yanks in on this classless image thing..... they brought home championships through better chemistry,



Only better thing would be if the Jets turn their miserable butts around and knock off the Pats next season


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Only better thing would be if the Jets turn their miserable butts around and knock off the Pats next season



Don't think that will happen. Mangini inherited a defense that was built for a 4-3, Vilma is a stud in that base defense. Problem is the HC wanted to go over to a 3-4, Vilma doesn't have the size to play that type of defense. The teams needs a good draft this year for the make over. At off, they need a starting QB that can stay off the injury list, I can see the place implode now that they brought in Callahan, what is Schottenheimer going to do......


----------



## Zand (Feb 5, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Oh come on thats a bit strong, you cant even find 1 person who plays against david ortiz that hates him can you?  Everybody likes the guy, ya schilling runs his mouth a bit, so did pedroia but at least he backed it up, and Manny is just a knucklehead that nobody takes seriously, the only people who hate the redsox are yankees fans, everybody hates the Pats because they are all not likeable, theres just a few on the Sox.



I agree... unless something really drastic happens, the Red Sox won't be hated as much as the Patriots and Yankees even if they do start winning all time time. I don't understand the Papelbon reference, he danced and got fired up, but never said anything bad about anyone else. Schilling is outspoken, but has he really been wrong? It was Schilling that beat the Yankees in a game that ARod couldn't even turn by bitch slapping the ball. He definitely made 55,000 people from New York shut up with that performance.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 5, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Only better thing would be if the Jets turn their miserable butts around and knock off the Pats next season



Now that's just crazy talk.........first get a quarterback and then you can thinking about a winning record. :wink:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2008)

Zand said:


> After thinking about yesterday's game, I've come to realize how disgusted and disappointed with the Patriots I really am. No, not because they lost the game. I have come to realize how classless they were last night. From Brady ignoring Eli during pregame when Eli went over to him to say goodluck to Belichick as well as half the team leaving the field before the game was even over.
> 
> I am also sick of all the drama around the team. Honestly, theres more drama around them then there is in my high school. And now, they have 2 players skipping out on the Pro Bowl. There was clearly nothing wrong with Brady's ankle last night, it's just an excuse. Even if it was hurting, he could still play a series or two and represent the AFC for a little while.
> 
> Obviously, being from MA I will continue to root for them unless this gets totally out of hand (more than it is now), but things need to change in the organization because right now they have a worse image than the Yankees, even to me. Anyways, congrats to the Giants, they played a great game last night. Lastly, I leave tou with 4 words: LETS GO RED SOX.




good points zand.  I'm not a patriot fan but i do enjoy watching football played at its highest level, which the patriots did for the majority of the year.  

I dont totally buy into the attitude thing though.  So many teams in the nfl pull ridiculous stunts on and off the field, its just that with the patriots, its magnified 100x's.

What struck me most about the game is just the sheer luck involved in that last drive by the giants.  There were 2 balls that SHOULD have been intercepted and 3 more that easily couldve been intercepted.  Manning floated little balloons down the middle and on out patterns.  He threw up a total prayer on the one tyree caught, or should i say harrison trapped on his helmet.  And now i get to listen to everyone say how manning has arrived.  BS, that was not a quarterback in control.  I'm still amazed that they were able to complete that drive with the ridiculous stuff manning was throwing up.  And i watched that drive 3 times last night just out of boredom.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2008)

Do any of you guys read Bill Simmons?

He's written a pretty good summary of the game from a Pat fans perspective: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/080204


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Now that's just crazy talk.........first get a quarterback and then you can thinking about a winning record. :wink:



As was the Giants winning the super bowl talk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> good points zand.  I'm not a patriot fan but i do enjoy watching football played at its highest level, which the patriots did for the majority of the year.
> 
> I dont totally buy into the attitude thing though.  So many teams in the nfl pull ridiculous stunts on and off the field, its just that with the patriots, its magnified 100x's.
> 
> What struck me most about the game is just the sheer luck involved in that last drive by the giants.  There were 2 balls that SHOULD have been intercepted and 3 more that easily couldve been intercepted.  Manning floated little balloons down the middle and on out patterns.  He threw up a total prayer on the one tyree caught, or should i say harrison trapped on his helmet.  And now i get to listen to everyone say how manning has arrived.  BS, that was not a quarterback in control.  I'm still amazed that they were able to complete that drive with the ridiculous stuff manning was throwing up.  And i watched that drive 3 times last night just out of boredom.



Just sounds like a losing Pats fan to me.....:razz:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> What struck me most about the game is just the sheer luck involved in that last drive by the giants.  There were 2 balls that SHOULD have been intercepted and 3 more that easily couldve been intercepted.  Manning floated little balloons down the middle and on out patterns.  He threw up a total prayer on the one tyree caught, or should i say harrison trapped on his helmet.  And now i get to listen to everyone say how manning has arrived.  BS, that was not a quarterback in control.  I'm still amazed that they were able to complete that drive with the ridiculous stuff manning was throwing up.  And i watched that drive 3 times last night just out of boredom.



You're spot on. IMO, an objective football fan would realize that a good secondary would have intercepted some of those passes. The pats D has been getting by with scheming and hiding their coverage. They only have one excellent d back, one good safety on the decline, two good lbs.  Their defense has been a weakness all year. 

In terms of Eli, he's making better decisions and yeah, the velocity is lacking. What will be telling is next season when D coordinators have time to study him. They should be able to design the coverage to expoit his lack of zip. But Eli has a qb coach that should be able to help on the mechanics, so the book isn't close on the guy until next season, thats when you can judge.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Just sounds like a losing Pats fan to me.....:razz:




you're right, it does.  But you have to admit that it took a miracle for some of those passes not to be intercepted.


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> +1 for Marc's post, though since people are entertained it is not meaningless.



Until I figure out how to control and exploit them for extraordinary personal gain like the NFL has, the masses are meaningless to me.


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Brady skipping the pro-bowl is something he's done in the past.  He will be on TV this weekend,  just out a Pebble Beach playing in the PGA Tour Golf event in their pro-am portion.  He does this every year, and one of the other guys in his group each year is his Dad.
> 
> Frankly if I was in Brady's shoes, the propsect of 4 to 5 rounds of golf with my Dad at Pebble Beach is a heck of alot more inviting than 1 more football game.





jack97 said:


> The guys is bascially in the training rooms of Gillete stadium for most of the off sesaon, regular sesaon and sometime post season. This is down time to see his dad and mom (who enjoys golf).
> 
> II see nothing wrong with that either.





> A few weeks ago, the sports world could have anticipated a Super Bowl matchup between Tony Romo's Dallas Cowboys and Tom Brady's New England Patriots. It would have been a classic battle between the NFL's most decorated teams led by the league's two glamour boys known as much for their play as for their heartthrob celebrity girlfriends.
> 
> That classic matchup could have been revisited just a few days later on the Pebble Beach greens, where Brady and Romo were tentatively scheduled to play in the AT&T Pebble Beach Pro-Am.
> 
> But the Cowboys bowed out of the playoffs early, Brady's Bunch fell short a perfect season on Sunday and neither is coming to the Monterey Peninsula to play golf after all. Nor is Bill Belichick, Brady's head coach.



Linky-Dinky-Doo

Ummm, yeah.... about that... Looks like he's doing the same thing to Mom and Dad that he did to Eli.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Linky-Dinky-Doo
> 
> Ummm, yeah.... about that... Looks like he's doing the same thing to Mom and Dad that he did to Eli.





Marc said:


> Until I figure out how to control and exploit them for extraordinary personal gain like the NFL has, the masses are meaningless to me.




It's the NFL's plan to make good guys and bad guys. Al Davis is getting too old and can't stir up the masses anymore. The B&B combo has become the cash cow for the league, everything they do will be monitored by ESPN and the NFL network.

It's brilliant!!!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, you Pats fans who want to call what Eli did on that last drive lucky...

don't get Wade Phillips syndrome now...bragging about how the losing team was better and all that.

Remember the last game of the regular season...Eli matched Brady pass for pass.

Giants came together as a team at the exact right moment.

And what Eli did was besides the point...the game was decided by the Giants defense.

Go ahead and tell us that Brady getting up off his ass after every play was just lucky.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Hey, you Pats fans who want to call what Eli did on that last drive lucky...
> 
> don't get Wade Phillips syndrome now...bragging about how the losing team was better and all that.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is arguing that the Giants Defense didn't win the game. Should Eli have gotten MVP? That's another question. It was a great game and certainly kept me on the edge of my seat all night. I'm disappointed my team lost and I'm not going to make any excuses, but the credit should go to D for winning that game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Hey, you Pats fans who want to call what Eli did on that last drive lucky...
> 
> don't get Wade Phillips syndrome now...bragging about how the losing team was better and all that.
> 
> ...



As the biggest Pats fan you'll ever find, couldn't agree more.  Kudos to the G-Men, they deserved it.  I spend a large part of my day in the car for my job and listen to a fair amount of Boston sports radio and you hear all of that crap constantly.  They all need to STFU.  The Giants won, not because of luck, but because they played better.  period, end of story.  time to move on.  Hate Belichick all you want, but even he understands that.  He knows the Giants played the better game.

Yes, the pin the ball to the helmet catch was somewhat miraculous, but IT HAPPENED.  Sometimes things like that do in sports.  The 'tuck rule' was a miracle for the Pats in 2001.

I congratulate the Giants and I look forward to next season.  The Patriots will still be a great team next year.  I believe Vegas currently has them as the favorites to win the Superbowl.  Hopefully next year they play the game with a better attitude, don't break any rules and win it right in a respectable fashion.

....now how bout' them Celtics!!!  even though they lost tonight :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Hey, you Pats fans who want to call what Eli did on that last drive lucky...
> 
> don't get Wade Phillips syndrome now...bragging about how the losing team was better and all that.
> 
> ...



I called them lucky and i am as far from a pats fan as one can get.  i have no vested interest in any of it.  Hell, i wanted to see the pats lose.  I didnt want brady matching Bradshaws record for superbowl wins.  But stepping back and giving an unbiased opinion is all i was doing.  Giants defense did play very well but they still lose the game if the pats cb's hold on to those picks.  I know its hard to admit it, but luck played a huge part in that last drive.  You dont think the catch by tyree was luck?  Harrison pinned the ball on his helmet before tyree got his own hand on the ball.  Samuel dropped an easy interception and i think it was sanders who had another ball hit his hand.  sorry but thats luck.


----------



## Zand (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd also have to call them lucky on the last drive. I'm not taking away from the fact that they played better than the Patriots, but that last drive certainly had a few things happen that won't normally happen.

One thing I don't understand about the Patriots was their overall conservative approach to the playoffs and especially last night. I do understand the first two games as they were at Gillette in January so a big passing game doesn't work all that well. But come on, they're in a dome and the Giants' pass coverage really isn't that great. Offensively, they should've put as much into the passing game as the December game betwen these two, if not more. I don't want to hear double coverage excuses, they were forcing passes to Moss all year. They were also underutilizing the passing game underneath to Welker quite a bit, instead going for a screen or passes to the sidelines. Those two aspects were what made them so great all year. There are so many what-ifs about this game on behalf of the Patriots, I just don't understand half of what they did Sunday night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

They honestly couldn't focus on the passing game though.  Brady was on his ass half of his drop backs.  The Giant front 7 completely blew the NE O Line out of the water and the reality is that the New England running backs SUCK at picking up the blitz.

The reason the passing game was so effective all year was because Brady had all day to throw the ball.  That wasn't the case on Sunday.  So, the Giants were smart, blitz like crazy and try their damnedest to cover Welker, the hot read.  It worked.

What New England should've done is gone with the no huddle.  The line was getting blown up by a well designed blitzing scheme.  So, you go no huddle, spread 4 out and keep Maroney in the backfield.  Doing so would give the Giants no time to organize those blitzes and more than likely they'd send only one extra guy which Maroney could pick up well enough.  It would also limit their ability to organize double coverages on Moss or Welker.  Most importantly, it would wear down the the Giants D-Line's burst.

To do this effectively you need a very smart QB, which Brady is.  He has to call the shots.  I bet you see a TON of no huddle from New England next year and if they secure as good of a receiving corp as they had this year, they maybe even more prolific.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The reason the passing game was so effective all year was because Brady had all day to throw the ball.  That wasn't the case on Sunday.  So, the Giants were smart, blitz like crazy and try their damnedest to cover Welker, the hot read.  It worked.



I agree, that was the weakness and you have to give the g men credit for exploited that. Ever since the pats got Stallworth and Moss, their passing game has been more vertical and you don't see multiple hot reads.  When they had receivers like branch, givens and Brown. Brady could have rely on either one of them to come over the middle depending on the type of blitz. The receiver corp they had for the last two years couldn't read the blitz. Still don't know if Stallworth and Moss are effective in doing that and whether they can adjust.

On the other side of the ball, man... they need young lbs. I don't like the fact that Belichick favors older LB with the experience. I say get some young legs in there and simplify the schemes.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> I called them lucky and i am as far from a pats fan as one can get.  i have no vested interest in any of it.  Hell, i wanted to see the pats lose.  I didnt want brady matching Bradshaws record for superbowl wins.  But stepping back and giving an unbiased opinion is all i was doing.  Giants defense did play very well but they still lose the game if the pats cb's hold on to those picks.  I know its hard to admit it, but luck played a huge part in that last drive.  You dont think the catch by tyree was luck?  Harrison pinned the ball on his helmet before tyree got his own hand on the ball.  Samuel dropped an easy interception and i think it was sanders who had another ball hit his hand.  sorry but thats luck.



Well, I could just as well say the one pick the Pats did get was luck too...Manning's pass hit Smith on the hands and it bounced off. He should have caught that ball. So what happened with Tyree was just payback.

I don't think using the word luck is fair or gives the Giants (the whole team) the credit I also did not think they deserved. Remember, I gave up on them before the playoffs began and was happy after they beat the Cowboys. I never expected them to avenge 4 of their 6 losses in the last 3 games of the season. But that's what they did, so let's give them credit.  

I think the Pats D was susceptible and the Giants took just enough advantage to win the game. But I'll concede to those who question Eli being MVP.

The entire Giant's defense was the MVP of that game.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Well, I could just as well say the one pick the Pats did get was luck too...Manning's pass hit Smith on the hands and it bounced off. He should have caught that ball. So what happened with Tyree was just payback.
> 
> I don't think using the word luck is fair or gives the Giants (the whole team) the credit I also did not think they deserved. Remember, I gave up on them before the playoffs began and was happy after they beat the Cowboys. I never expected them to avenge 4 of their 6 losses in the last 3 games of the season. But that's what they did, so let's give them credit.
> 
> ...



I didnt mean to sound like the giants should get no credit, far from it.  they played a masteful defensive game.  Just making some observations is all.  Giants did what no team other then the ravens did all year, get to brady, but the giants did it for 60 minutes.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> I didnt mean to sound like the giants should get no credit, far from it.  they played a masteful defensive game.  Just making some observations is all.  Giants did what no team other then the ravens did all year, get to brady, but the giants did it for 60 minutes.



I was pleased but a little shocked by it. The D came together just time. I still find it a little hard to believe.

I felt Justin Tuck was the MVP...that is one big dude.

I mean Strahan and Uemenyora are quick but Tuck is one BIG dude. He gave the Pats O line alot of trouble.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 10, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> The Giants never ran out of gas.



I thought it was real funny, how during the Pat's last scoring drive the announcers were saying how the D was wasted and too tired to play.  Then on the Pat's final drive when they lost it, the announcers were saying how great the D's conditioning was and that they had never wavered.:smash:


----------



## Paul (Feb 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> I didnt mean to sound like the giants should get no credit, far from it.  they played a masteful defensive game.  Just making some observations is all.  Giants did what no team other then the ravens did all year, get to brady, but the giants did it for 60 minutes.



Ahem... Ravens, AND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kthxbye!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ahem... Ravens, AND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Spagnola come over to the Jints from the Eagles?


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Didn't Spagnola come over to the Jints from the Eagles?



Yep, him and Ron Rivera of Da Bears worked under Jim Johnson.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yep, him and Ron Rivera of Da Bears worked under Jim Johnson.



He's done a great job in NY. The defense improved all year after looking pathetic the first 2 weeks.

Glad they managed to re-sign him.


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2008)

JimG. said:


> He's done a great job in NY. The defense improved all year after looking pathetic the first 2 weeks.
> 
> Glad they managed to re-sign him.



He certainly has. Good on him being smart enough to not take the head scapegoa....er coaching position with the Potomac River Basin Native Americans.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> He certainly has. Good on him being smart enough to not take the head scapegoa....er coaching position with the Potomac River Basin Native Americans.



I've always liked the Redskins. I mean, I'm a Giants fan, but I don't mind it when they're good.

Been some great Redskins/Giants games.

Is Art Monk a Hall of Famer?

I think so.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 14, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Is Art Monk a Hall of Famer?



I really question how anybody gets to be a Hall of Fame selector when they do NOT think that Art Monk is a Hall of Famer.  Thank God he finally made it.  That was a disgrace that it took as man years as it did.


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I've always liked the Redskins. I mean, I'm a Giants fan, but I don't mind it when they're good.
> 
> Been some great Redskins/Giants games.
> 
> ...



I can't say I like them, I will say that I respected the foreskins, and the Giants as well. They are, after-all, division rivals. 
I can't respect the Cowboys, nor the ethnic slurs any longer, as their respective ownerships are....well....not the type of folks I normally respect.

Art Monk is a HOFer. Although, it doesn't bother me that he wasn't a 1st balloter. Did you see Cris Carter pouting on Inside the NFL? There's another guy who's a shoo-in, yet he cries that he didn't get it on his first try.

Cris, I just lost a TON of respect for you as well...


----------

